# It's here!! It's here!! ToT Count 2021!!



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

The big day is here... ~6:30 local time, so should have a couple more hours for ToTs to trickle in. We're up to four (4) so far! A 25% improvement from last year!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

...and two more roll in, bringing us to 6! These two were actually 'repeat customers' from last year. So must be some die hard ToTs as they are out pandemic or not!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

We got a grand total of 18, which is half of last year's number.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Based on candy handed out, we had about 96 ToTs. Plus a bunch of folks just stopping by to see the haunt.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice to hear. Looks like we're going to cap the year at 6 here. Double last years numbers! Hope everyone had an amazing night!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Good turn out last night! We had 80 Circus LollyPops to give out, and at the end of the night had 4 left. (You do the math ... numbers and I don't get along.) We also had a lot of people (Adults) coming just to see the setup. So all-in-all we had well over 100 people come by. Not bad for our little neighborhood. On a Sunday. During World Series.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

We were talking about it after we shut down and our actual number was 19, someone showed up as I was turning off the lights and my wife gave them candy. Virtually nobody else in the neighborhood decorated at all (I drove around on Saturday and counted houses that did _ANYTHING_, even just put out a pumpkin and out of hundreds of houses, I didn't even get to 15) and really, only a handful of houses even had their lights on. We watched as a group of trick or treaters went to our next door neighbor's house, they were turned away and the light went off. I guess I understand the low numbers when fewer and fewer people are even making an effort. We went out to eat afterwards and we're debating how much it's worth going all out next year. It's a lot of time and effort to go to for so few people to even come by.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had 186 TOTers and 7 four-legged TOTers yesterday. A lot of families were out and enjoyed the yardhaunt. The only odd thing that I encounted was at the end of the night, some of the TOTers were walking by and I called them over to give them a candy bag (with all the webs on the porch, some people were having trouble seeing us sitting there), they said that I already hooked them up.  They were so happy to get more treats. 

I don't know about you, but walking back home, I would always try my luck at getting more candy and it always paid off. Kids today!!!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I wasn't really counting, think around 50 ish but I think pretty much after the first hour hardly any body came. Think the biggest group was about 10 and they were older teenagers. Actually had more last year, but seems more like normal, but it was cold windy and rainy too. Not many were giving out here either in our small sub, wife sounded like less than half as her and the one daughter were taking the grandkids around.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

We usually get the same young family that comes every year about 5:30 then nothing until after 6:15. By dark last night we had 49. We count everyone because we get a bunch of adults with no kids that just come to see the display. Several times the street was so full you couldn't count. Guessing about 220 total with 3 dogs. We usually get 4-6 dogs BTW. It was a good night. We usually have a few stragglers around 9:15 but everyone is mostly gone by 9. It seemed like it was closer to 8:30 last night with a couple exceptions but they started when it was way too early and didn't let up much.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

We had 85 TOTers.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

We had 111 TOTs. More than double than last year, and our 2nd highest count with this being our 12th Halloween in our current house/neighborhood.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Daphne said:


> We usually get the same young family that comes every year about 5:30 then nothing until after 6:15. By dark last night we had 49. We count everyone because we get a bunch of adults with no kids that just come to see the display. Several times the street was so full you couldn't count. Guessing about 220 total with 3 dogs. We usually get 4-6 dogs BTW. It was a good night. We usually have a few stragglers around 9:15 but everyone is mostly gone by 9. It seemed like it was closer to 8:30 last night with a couple exceptions but they started when it was way too early and didn't let up much.


Funny, after 11 prior Halloweens we also typically don't get any TOTs until after 6 PM, with the bulk coming between 7 and 8 PM, save for one year when we got one young family around 5:30 PM, so we figured if we started lighting all the jack-o-lanterns and turned on all the lights and effects at 5:30 PM we would have plenty of time to prep for handing out treats, and we got 20 TOTs between 5:30 and 6:00 PM. We were scrambling to get back in the house to get the treats for handing out. Wasn't even completely dark out until around 6:30 PM either.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We figure close to 500. Ran out of candy at around 730. Need to get more next year.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

hauntedeve said:


> Funny, after 11 prior Halloweens we also typically don't get any TOTs until after 6 PM, with the bulk coming between 7 and 8 PM, save for one year when we got one young family around 5:30 PM, so we figured if we started lighting all the jack-o-lanterns and turned on all the lights and effects at 5:30 PM we would have plenty of time to prep for handing out treats, and we got 20 TOTs between 5:30 and 6:00 PM. We were scrambling to get back in the house to get the treats for handing out. Wasn't even completely dark out until around 6:30 PM either.


We always get some little kids before it gets dark except this year. We didn't get a single ToTer under, maybe, 13 all night long. Zero little kids at all.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Got 31 this year. Probably the least we've gotten in any year. Did get quite a few little ones which is always nice. Didn't get anybody after 7:44pm and most came before 7pm


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Bitter cold but bright here, so most of the kids had their coats on.

Around 30 - 35 TOTs mostly during daylight hours, more than last year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We had 3, 1, 2, 2, 1 for a total of 9. Our town dictates day and time 5:00 to 7:00 on Halloween night.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The barn's been closed for two years but we did what we could in the driveway; and ironically, ran out of candy and toys for the first time ever.  Probably it was around 40.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I got between 55-60 tot's and lot of adults' that stop to tell me how much they love the display. I had I think more tot's last year, Sundays are always bad nights for me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not really sure how many tots I got; it seemed like a lot. I prepped about 70 treat bags and had about 8 left over but I asked a lot of totters to take two bags so I'm guessing I had between 25 - 30 totters. Really fun night!! Started at about 5:30 PM and my last totters came at 8:20 PM. I turned off the lights at 11:00 PM, as I do every year. I had the youngest totters ever this year: I'd say 8 months (seriously) to 11 years. No teens but two adults. I always get teens and adults 9 - 11 PM but not last year or this year. This year the last totters came with two adults.

Anyway fun night and I'm so glad I changed my mind about driveway totting and set up the front walk and yard!! 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cephus said:


> We were talking about it after we shut down and our actual number was 19, someone showed up as I was turning off the lights and my wife gave them candy. Virtually nobody else in the neighborhood decorated at all (I drove around on Saturday and counted houses that did _ANYTHING_, even just put out a pumpkin and out of hundreds of houses, I didn't even get to 15) and really, only a handful of houses even had their lights on. We watched as a group of trick or treaters went to our next door neighbor's house, they were turned away and the light went off. I guess I understand the low numbers when fewer and fewer people are even making an effort. We went out to eat afterwards and we're debating how much it's worth going all out next year. It's a lot of time and effort to go to for so few people to even come by.



I understand how you feel; it is so much work! But I hope you continue. For those kids that do treat or treat...they will remember you forever and continue the tradition when they grow up! I did and do.


----------

